# WLAN Verbindung mit Access Point



## DennjoOyola (29. Januar 2004)

Hi Folks, Hab ein Notebook mit einem ASUS 802.11b Network Adapter und einen Access von D-Link. Habe nun den Access Point an ein Switch angeschlossen damit ich ins Netzwerk komme. Soweit so gut. Nun habe ich das Notebook an gemacht und habe die Drahtlose Verbindung aktiviert. Er sagt mit prompt das eine Drahtlose Verbindung besteht und das die Signalstärke hervorragend ist (11Mbit/s). Allerdings habe ich nun das Problem, dass ich keinen anderen Rechner im Netzwerk anpingen kann und somit auch nicht aufs Netzwerk zugreifen kann.

Welche einstellungen muss ich treffen damit das ganze . Habe mich bislang noch nicht mit WLAN beschäftigt.

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Sinac (29. Januar 2004)

Haste den AP richtig konfiguriert?
WLAN Karte auf Infrasctructure Mode gestellt? AP kannste anpingen?
Ansonsten mal SSID und so überprüfen.
Wenn das alles ok ist:
Sind IP und Subnet Einstellungen richtig?
Paketfiler dazwischen?

Greetz....
Sinac


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. Januar 2004)

Tippe jetzt mal auf falsche IP-Einstellungen. Wenn die falsche IP drin is, wird zwar das WLAN erkannt, mit pingen geht aber nix.

cu tirolausserfern


----------



## Johannes Postler (29. Januar 2004)

Tippe jetzt mal auf falsche IP-Einstellungen. Wenn die falsche IP drin is, wird zwar das WLAN erkannt, mit pingen geht aber nix.

cu tirolausserfern

[Edit] Sorry für Doppelpost - keine Ahnung wie ich das geschafft habe. Ist auf einmal gegangen. [/edit]


----------



## DennjoOyola (13. Februar 2004)

Also ich poste jetzt hier einfach mal die Einstellungen des Access Points, Routers, Notebooks und einem anderen Rechner, der sich im LAN befindet.

*Notebook*
Hostname: name-k2jfkix3fs
Primäres DNS-Suffix:
Knotentyp: Unbekannt
IP-Routing aktiviert: Nein
WINS-Proxy aktiviert: NEIN
Beschreibung: MAC-Brückenminiport
Physikalische Adresse: 32-45-5B-09-F8-7F
DHCP aktiviert: Nein
IP Adresse: 192.168.2.50
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.2.250
DNS-Server: 194.25.2.129

*Router*
IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.250
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
DHCP: aktiviert
Primärer DNS-Suffix: 194.25.2.129

*Access Point*
IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.120
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Gateway: 192.168.2.250
DNS-Suffix: 194.25.2.129
AP Name: DWL-900AP+
SSID: default
Channel: 6
WEP: Disabled
DHCP: Disabled
Mode: Access Point
Beacon Interval: 100
RTS Treshold: 2432
Fragmentation: 2346
DTIM interval: 3
Basic Rates: 1-2Mbps
TX Rates: 1-2-5.5-11-22Mbps
Preamble Type: Long Preamble
Authentication: Open System
SSID Broadcast: Enabled
Antenna transmit Power: 100% 17dBm
Antenna Selection Diversity Antenna
4X Mode: Disabled
Filter: Disabled MAC Filters
802.1X: Disabled

*Rechner im Netzwerk (LAN)*
Hostname: dennis
Primäre DNS-Suffix:
Knotentyp: Broadcastadapter
IP-Routing aktiviert: Nein
WINS Proxy aktiviert: Nein
Beschreibung: D-LINK DFE-530TX PCI Fast Ethernet Adapter (Rev A)
Physikalische Adresse: 00-05-5D-DE-E9-F1
DHCP aktivviert: Nein
IP-Adresse: 192.168.2.30
Subnetzmaske: 255.255.255.0
Standardgateway: 192.168.2.250
DNS-Suffix: 194.25.2.129

So vielleicht hilft euch das, denn mir sagt das ganz gar nichts und ich komme leider auch nicht weiter.

Greetz


----------



## server (13. Februar 2004)

Firewall?


----------



## Johannes Postler (13. Februar 2004)

Was mir jetzt beim Überfliegen deiner Angaben aufgefallen ist:
Du hast DHCP beim Router aktiviert, aber überall fixe IPs vergeben.


----------

